# Zoloft



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

I started taking meds for anxiety shortly after meeting my stbxw (coincidence?) . I always felt like I had problems with anxiety. It took several years to find the right drug to take. Trial and Error. Recently I had forgot to take my meds or could not remember if I took them so I went 3 or 4 days without them. Then I had to refill prescription. I ended up going over a week without taking it and was actually starting to feel really good, like a human and not like a robot. I know you are supposed to gradually ween off them but after a week of not taking them I just said screw it and wasn't taking them anymore. The only real side effect I had was I was groggy for several days. But now it's been 2 weeks and I feel really good and not experiencing any anxiety greater than what I would call normal.

My question is, is the Zoloft completely out of my system? It seems after years and years on these medicines I have re trained my brain. Maybe that sounds silly, I don't know. But I do feel so great, feel like a human, I felt like I was numb for years because of antidepressants.


----------



## mel123 (Aug 4, 2012)

what dose were you taking ? SSRI are very powerful drugs , they change the chemistry of your brain. Go to your Doc tell him/her what you want to do. They will give you a low dose to wean you off. DO NOT GO COLD TURKEY

You may feel OK now but you may come crashing down in a few weeks, with severe depression/anxiety


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

mel123 said:


> what dose were you taking ? SSRI are very powerful drugs , they change the chemistry of your brain. Go to your Doc tell him/her what you want to do. They will give you a low dose to wean you off. DO NOT GO COLD TURKEY
> 
> You may feel OK now but you may come crashing down in a few weeks, with severe depression/anxiety


Thanks, I plan on calling him tomorrow and letting him know. I will have to check the dosage when I get home but I think it was the max which is 200mg.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

My former bf (recent) was on Zoloft and went off cold turkey. He was fine for a couple weeks and then he started mentally snapping. He got increasingly depressed and disorganized when it came to managing time. Then he started in on using pot... things kind of fell apart. He lost track of how he was coming across to others, his perception and what was going on in reality were pretty far apart. I ended up leaving in the middle of the night as he was obviously very disconnected when it came to his logic. Please do not mess around with going off psych meds cold turkey. I take Seroquel and I don't mess with my dose, you can only push it so far in one direction or the other without seriously f*cking over your brain. Don't make the mistake of thinking you can do mind over matter or that the Rx was like training wheels and your brain can start to manufacture exactly the right chemicals to function properly. That my friend is playing with fire. There are blood tests you can get along the way that will measure certain chemicals in your brain/bloodstream, and also assessments that the psychiatrists do to keep track of your withdrawal process.


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks. It's been two weeks and I feel better with each day. I swear my ex caused me to start taking them I will the first place. But I am calling my Dr. And I'm, pretty sure he will have me start back on a lower dose so I can ween off them correctly.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

It's usually not you or the other person specifically but the dynamic of the relationship at the time of the initial stress. People change...emotionally and chemically...that could mean you or it could mean ex...in any case if the stressor is gone then it could very well be you're ready to wean off. But if you're on your own or specifically if you are taking care of any kids, be certain to stay on the prescribed dose until otherwise advised. 

At the very least write down what you are taking and what your recent doses have been, and keep this in an obvious place in your home or on your person. You don't want to end up with a medication error mishap and end up in jail or worse, psychiatric commitment. Trust me, it happens. Had a friend who had trouble keeping current on her meds. Not me, lol.


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm on 200 mg. Going to ween off by going to 150mg, then 100, 50 and hopefully zero. I can always go to the back up or stay at a lower dose if needed. Will just have to play it by ear.


----------

